# Were or how to get job projects cutting out the middle man



## 3kings (Sep 5, 2012)

Im a drywall finisher we been working or companies for the longest, i feel like i can do the same for me and my crew. I see boss mans that speak a little bit of english but are still the man on top gettin the jobs and callin the shots. I hear that they get the job project from online. I would like some one to help me out and lead me in a good direction and find the glory hole.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

On how to get your own jobs instead of working for somebody else?
There is no trick.
Be polite, Do good work, Keep the client happy.
Word of mouth will take care of the rest.


----------



## 3kings (Sep 5, 2012)

i apreciate your comment, thats not the answer i was looking for.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

That's the answer that will get ya the most mileage...
See new construction, drop by leave a card, chat up the GC, might land ya a future job. Leave your your jobs without any glaring flaws, finish on time. 

There's no quick start kit that comes with starting your own drywall company, word of mouth and making connections is what will get you going.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

3kings said:


> i apreciate your comment, thats not the answer i was looking for.


Ya sorry man.
What me and Philma said.
There's no easy way to just hop online and get work.
Otherwise everyone would be doing it.
If you're working for somebody else right now then you obviously can't make commitments to taking on your own jobs.
You can't do both. I mean you could try, take on side jobs in the evenings or weekends, but those burn you out and often times the clients get upset because the job's taking longer than it should and so and so forth.

If you want to work for yourself, get some business cards made.
Not the crappy print at home kind! You don't want to look like a fly by night kind'a guy. Business cards are the best investment you can make.
A double sided full colour buisness card will cost 100$ for 500.

500 cards will get you a long way. 

Try securing a few leads with some contractors, stop by a few houses, introduce yourself.

Bid the job the same going rate as everyone else or more. Don't try and get work by under cutting prices. You're not doing anyone a favour by doing that. You're just driving the economy down further.
But obviously you need an edge over your competition,
If the contractor asks something like "well if you're the same price as my regular guy why would I use you instead of him?"
then you can reassure him that you will get the job done faster and on time, create a reasonable timeline and deadline and stick to it.
Give the contractor incentive to hire you. Tell him everyday you're not done past your deadline is 100$ off your pay. This lights a fire under your ass and ensures you'll get the job done on time.

Also, reassure the contractor that you do great work. Keeping your prices high ensures that you can take the extra time to do good quality work and not cut any corners like that other guy. You want to stand apart from your competition. 

People always make the mistake of thinking that "Standing apart" means being cheaper.
That's not the case at all. It's exactly the opposite.
You want to stand apart, go look at house and charge more than the other guy.
You get what you paid for.
And as much as I hate myself for quoting Myron Ferguson...here goes..
"The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten."

But that douchebag has a point :thumbsup:

It's just all about selling yourself over the competition. 
Think of what you will wear when you meet this contractor, first impressions mean allot.
Think of your sales pitch. Have your prices ready in your mind when he asks you questions.
That way you're not stumbling around searching for words. Think of ever possible outcome and have an answer ready for it. Sell yourself! That's all.

I'm sorry that there is no sure way of getting work over the internet.
And nobody one here will hand it over to you. Odds are you're somebody else's competition.
Create business cards, jump two feet first and start making a name for yourself. That's all I can say. It will take hard work and initiative on your part. Nobody will do it for you.
You have to make the calls, you have to drive to the job sites, you have to meet new leads, you have to measure and price the jobs, you have to collect the money and you have to make sure the clients 100% happy. It's all you.
That's the part that sucks.
If you're not ready to give it everything you got, might as well keep working for somebody else.
Trust me, some days I wish I did too.

That's all the advice I have. Hope it helped.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

There are many online sites that will feed you leads. the blue book, CNC..etc. just type in construction leads in google. 

Just remember like PT said. If it were easy everyone would be doing it
The question is can you take the stress of doing the work and floating the work.
Many supply houses make you sign a personal guarantee to pay. That means you pay or they are coming after everything you own. I have seen many guys get slapped down by this. I have had many stressful times with more than 100K on the line...waiting for the check...then having to deal with a bonding co. to get my money. Thank the Lord it had a payment bond. Its all fun and games till someone loses a eye.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Our area has a plans exchange, you have to buy in, and then you can bid on any projects that are part of the exchange. It's a pretty solid way to get in on larger projects, and your buy-in is a membership in a state run association.

I'm not a member, but I know someone who is, and he sees a lot of commercial work generated from it.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

3kings said:


> Im a drywall finisher we been working or companies for the longest, i feel like i can do the same for me and my crew. I see boss mans that speak a little bit of english but are still the man on top gettin the jobs and callin the shots. I hear that they get the job project from online. I would like some one to help me out and lead me in a good direction and find the glory hole.



If you want to start working for yourself then you first need to become a legitimate business. Get workers compensation, get insurance etc., get a license to do business in the state as a drywall contractor. You will also need business licenses in every county you work in. You will also need to pull a permit within all of the counties/towns/cities that you do work or they will fine you. The builders in Charleston want you to be able to furnish all the labor as well as the materials in a turn key product. You are a finisher so you can take care of that, but you will need hangers and sanders. Very very few builders will buy materials, so your working capitol needs to be there before you start out so you can pay your material bill and your labor bills. It is not easy to get going but if you need any more help just let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

And just for reference, we have never acquired a new builder from our website and we are first on yahoo and google . Need to get some business cards and go "hunt" them down. Only people we have ever called us from our website is home owners who have small jobs. If you want to do houses you only bet is go after custom builders as you will not be able to do tract houses like centex etc. because they contract out many months in advance to large outfits that can float the costs of several houses at once while only making about $500 on them. Right now isn't a very good time to try and form a drywall business in Charleston as it is very competitive, but I can try to help. One market that may be easier to get into is home repairs or small addition/remodels.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

3kings said:


> Im a drywall finisher we been working or companies for the longest, i feel like i can do the same for me and my crew. I see boss mans that speak a little bit of english but are still the man on top gettin the jobs and callin the shots. I hear that they get the job project from online. I would like some one to help me out and lead me in a good direction and find the glory hole.


 That gloryhole is full of suckerfish, race to the bottom.. I would just keep pluggin along picking up customers along the way.DONT advertise in the yellow pages or online. All that will bring is pricecheckers. It usually will take you bailing a GC out on a job where his other guys let him down to get in the door.Charge what you need to do the job , but keep in mind 2 to 3 hundred profit a day. Good luck


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

If you want to do commercial work you better be ready to float your Jobs 90 Days minimum. Most Gc wont pay you until they get paid. So some times its even longer then 90 days Then you normally have 10% held back until the Gc gets there final Check to make sure you come back and fix any little problem they have. The commercial world it takes a bit of money to get started.


----------



## 3kings (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks, i dont mind hearing what you have to say, one can learn from others.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Ditto on what Precision Taping explained. You will not get work without hard work and with persistence. You have to have a nonstop drive even though you may seem like there are dead ends. You have to make your own and no one can do it for you. They may point you in the right direction , but the ultimate outcome will be on your shoulders good or bad. Make wise choices , put yourself into perspective as regards when dealing with others, be on the same level with them whether a general contractor or homeowner.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't bid against The finisher.... Unless you like oatmeal for breakfast ,,and pork-n-beans for dinner! 
If you want lunch ...Stop by one of his jobs and have a taco!:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

moore said:


> Don't bid against The finisher.... Unless you like oatmeal for breakfast ,,and pork-n-beans for dinner!
> If you want lunch ...Stop by one of his jobs and have a taco!:yes:


 Whats wrong with oatmeal?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Whats wrong with oatmeal?


Do you recall Jimmy Carter? I do! I was a little kid then....but to this day ...I HATE OATMEAL!!!!!


----------



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

Is a drywall contractor just a middle man? Or do they supply a service to subcontractors, the GC and the end user


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> _Reason: my grammer sucks_


I thought you southern hill-billy types had more respect for your elders. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I thought you southern hill-billy types had more respect for your elders. You should be ashamed of yourself.


 OK.......My grampar sucks too!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Don't bid against The finisher.... Unless you like oatmeal for breakfast ,,and pork-n-beans for dinner!
> If you want lunch ...Stop by one of his jobs and have a taco!:yes:


Hey Moore you calm down now lol. We are actually on the upper end with our prices . You could probably get a taco from one of our jobs though because our guys always bring lunch to cook. They cook full on meals sometimes. I like pork and beans by the way :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Hey Moore you calm down now lol. We are actually on the upper end with our prices . You could probably get a taco from one of our jobs though because our guys always bring lunch to cook. They cook full on meals sometimes. I like pork and beans by the way :thumbup:


MMMMMMMM pork and beans


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

The way most guys are doing it.. Get a bunch of illegal immigrants 
And lowball every job to drive the price down till all the other guys can't compete.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*where to get the jobs*

#1find a mexican- that speaks both-but with not a lot of drive. and you control it, make him camp at all the places #2 get to county records and find out who haS TAKEN OUT a building permit. more then before- homeowners think they can run the REALLY BIG SHOE> thanks ed. #3 check in with insurance companies-(dont forget the kick backs to the agents- i mean the finders fee's. flyers in the hood you are working in, $ 20 dollar can mean 2 or 3 hundred after expense. it aint howard hughs money, but it helps. or kidnap and drug runnin is profitable. course the down side-suck.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> The way most guys are doing it.. Get a bunch of illegal immigrants
> And lowball every job to drive the price down till all the other guys can't compete.


 AND!!!! All you need Is a license @ Insurances!

No experience In the trade required .


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

3kings said:


> i apreciate your comment, thats not the answer i was looking for.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Star Wars Episode IV - A New Hope (1977) - Obi Wan - Mos Eisley - These are not the droids - YouTube


man that was scary video did you see that needle, glad we got throw away ones nowadays sheesh may as well of had micky roonie as skywalker that show is so old


----------

